# New Memeber/Sponsor Saying Hello



## Anglersedgemarine (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey all,

Bob Filger here. I own Anglers Edge Marine as well as Coton Fly Company.

Just signed up over here as a sponsor today. The ownership at vertical scope have been just great to deal with. Nice to know there are some boaters and fisherman in the ownership. 

Really great seeing a site with a dedicated fly fishing forum! Back when I lived down east Texas not many people were fly fishing there. I got funny looks back then when swinging the long rod! 

Yeah yeah I know, I live up in yankee country now but I grew up in Orange and Houseton TX. Nice to be back among brothers and I am looking forward to getting to know y'all :cheers:

Tight Lines, Bob


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome Bob! Got a Colton Terrapin 1012 from you a couple of months ago, sweet reel. The drag is super smooth and easy to set without tightening too much on turns, just right to put a little pressure when needed.
Thanks,
Lance


----------



## Anglersedgemarine (Mar 16, 2017)

Fishsurfer said:


> Welcome Bob! Got a Colton Terrapin 1012 from you a couple of months ago, sweet reel. The drag is super smooth and easy to set without tightening too much on turns, just right to put a little pressure when needed.
> Thanks,
> Lance


Hey Lance,

Thanks for the welcome brother! Also thanks for your support, it's appreciated more than you know.

Have you got tight on any fish yet?


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome and thanks for sponsoring! Look forward to buying some stuff from you. Tight lines!


----------



## Anglersedgemarine (Mar 16, 2017)

bonkers said:


> Welcome and thanks for sponsoring! Look forward to buying some stuff from you. Tight lines!


Thanks for another warm welcome!

We'll see what the boys here are wanting and maybe run a quick sale for memeber here only.

Anyone fish calcashoe? That's where I cut my teeth on the long rod. Miss it terribly!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome! I bought a Colton 10wt a few months ago and I love it!!


----------



## Anglersedgemarine (Mar 16, 2017)

salty_waders said:


> Hello and welcome! I bought a Colton 10wt a few months ago and I love it!!


Thanks for your support brother! What's your name? I was curious if any of my guys were on this site. Happy to see they are! Have sold a lot of gear to the gulf states over the last decade or more.

Tight Lines, Bob


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Looks like I need to check out Colton fly tackle...lotsa good words in a few posts. Welcome to 2cool


----------



## Anglersedgemarine (Mar 16, 2017)

Bird said:


> Looks like I need to check out Colton fly tackle...lotsa good words in a few posts. Welcome to 2cool


Hey Bird,

I see you're in west G bay. Used to fish out of Kemah when we lived in clear lake. That was back when Bay Area park was just being built. Now I'm feeling old!


----------



## Anglersedgemarine (Mar 16, 2017)

Gonna be a new experience to unbrainwash the folks in a new area for me. Which is odd because I have sold so much gear in places all over the world for the last decade or more.... I have never advertised anywhere before ever. Always been a word of mouth thing. Up north landing 100lb+ bluefin was all it took to change people's mindset that they needed to spend $500+ on a reel in order to do something like that. I built a reel because those same reel couldn't pull that off!

Noticed this today when I simply searched bluefin tuna on the fly. Not sure where this is or what language it is. I only speak ******* but nice to see my reels being used as they were intendeded. Back to back BFT. All day long I say! My reels are made to handle constant operating temps of up to 550 degrees. That means all day everyday without a break.


----------



## Anglersedgemarine (Mar 16, 2017)

A couple more guppies


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to the board Bob! Anyone looking for a quality rod and reel give Bob a call. I can vouch for his stuff, my 11wt Leviathan is my fav offshore rod. When you call Bob, make sure you have lots if time he's a wealth of information on blue water fly fishing in particular.


----------



## Anglersedgemarine (Mar 16, 2017)

RUFcaptain said:


> Welcome to the board Bob! Anyone looking for a quality rod and reel give Bob a call. I can vouch for his stuff, my 11wt Leviathan is my fav offshore rod. When you call Bob, make sure you have lots if time he's a wealth of information on blue water fly fishing in particular.


Thanks brother

Have the Christmas sale going on right now as well! Huge savings

www.coltonfly.com


----------

